# Anyone Like Seiko Black Monsters??



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I look forward to the reply.

Cheers

Bryan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I love 'em ....right up there on my wish list....









Apparently the lume is like a lighthouse..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one but wear it little. It's a big watch and many think it has an aggressive look. The bezel does seem to give it such a look, but I think it is a good watch for swimming with and going in the sea. I don't like it when I'm out dancing or socialising though, and I think the admittedly tough 7S26 movement is a strong workhorse, but a bit lost in a case of this size.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes the Lume is pretty good on the OM/BM...























So Bry Is the BM going to be Customised... I still think the Job that you did of blasting the 6309 case that you got for me was very cool























Mike


----------



## mannyg (Sep 24, 2004)

Outstanding value for money watches the BM/OM and yes best lume on any Seiko!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I have one but wear it little


Give me a shout when your done with it Griff!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't like the bezel


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I don't like the bezel


I like the bezel because Seiko have found a way to make it a bit different....Most other bezels follow the same format...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's probably why i don't like it Jase, don't know why really, I usually like the unusual.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > I have one but wear it little
> 
> 
> Give me a shout when your done with it Griff!!


Make me an offer for it









It's in mint condition.


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a mint, orange dial version of this watch.

Never really wear it so if someone wants to make me an offer, (off forum), feel free.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes I do like them but don't have one.

The sad thing about Seikos' is they are such high quality and value and great design that I want them all! But I have come to realise that I have too many already and they don't get worn very much, which is such a waste. So ,for now, I'll just window gaze









You know, I think Seiko are their own worst enemy re. the 7s26 range. The watches are too cheap and people would rather spend a lot more on a nice watch.

Have you got something you want to show us ? Bryan?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

And a pic to brighten up the thread. This is an example of the ones I have that hardly get out.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've got pics of a customised Bm, Can anyone post the pics for me









Cheers

Bryan


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've got pics of a customised Bm, Can anyone post the pics for me









Cheers

Bryan


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have both the OM and BM. Great watch for the money.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What have you done with this Bryan?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Err lol I don't know, its lost its indentity.

David can you post the other Bm pics for me plsssss.

Cheers

Bry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

These are the pictures of Bryans modified Black monster. Not sure what it will turn out like as I've had to resize it









Enjoy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ahem







!! I'll have another go!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And another view


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks like you've done a nice job on the case... what sort of blasting has it had????

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Similar to yours Mike, grit blasting.

Might be looking at selling her









Regards

Bryan


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well I can thoroughly recommend your Grit Blasting work on my 6309 case it's been a real pleasure to wear.






























So I'm sure that the BM will be up to the same high standard.

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mike,

Can you get us any pics of the 6309, I bet she looks a hottie























Cheers

Bryan


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I should be getting my camera back at somepoint over the weekend & I'll see what I can do then...
















Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Mike,

Look forward to the pics









Jason have u seen the pics, wot u reckon?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

These are my fave Seiko monsters, great quality feel to a Seiko I reckon, I find myself wearing the one one the left the most ,FANTASTIC watch I love it


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

And these two beasties are my kinetic auto relay jobs, also excellent quality and a bit more dressy for yer nights out


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jason have u seen the pics, wot u reckon?


Its allways been on the cards Bry....Just got to sit down and take it to bits now...Maybe tommorow


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I can recommend Bryans beadblasting work as he beadblasted the modified Citizen diver I sold to Mike recently and he also beadblasted my Yao dialled skx007. Here's a picture


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Paul,

I like to provide good work


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes I'd second that opinion Paul... I'm very happy with the Grit Blasted Seiko 6309 Cushion case that I got from Bryan it was a very nice piece of work...























So if anyone wanted a bit of case blasting done I'd say drop Bryan a line and see if he can sort you out...























Mike


----------

